# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  POLL:-  Water : Land ratio for an FBT tank?

## Mr Bee

Just wondering what sort of land/water combinations are the most used and reccommended for FBT's.

75% land & 25% water

50% land & 50% water

25% land & 75% water

All water with just floating islands or exposed rocks


Oh, and if I can also ask ( :Embarrassment: ) what depth of water is most reccommended for these toads (or frogs!)?

----------


## BG

Hi Mr Bee, i like the  first choice.

----------


## Heather

Mine was about 40% land to 60% water with waterfall, large rocks, and plants to set on in water. Water was about 2 inches deep.

----------


## bshmerlie

My water is about two inches deep with two turtle docks on each end of the tank. I also have rocks for them to rest on in the water.  I just find it easier to keep the water clean this way.  There is no dirt for them to drag into the water.  The plants are on the back wall and recessed into the turtle docks.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

this can be dependant on viv floor space. 50/50 is my ideal ratio. this just gives the toads the ideal scenario for them to utilise. the toads demeanor can vary a lot, some spend more time in the pool, others land and some both. as you get larger in volume the pool/water area can be lessened to a smaller ratio as long as there is the option to excercise and swim if need be. to small a land gives rise to "spoilt" toads that get fed by hand/tongs and such due to wastage thru drowning when food is given. pool depth: 4" as this lets them have some degree of swim area and they are quite comfortable resting with nose above water even tho rocks/plants should be placed too.

----------


## Firebelly love

I have a ten gallon and since you can't do much with it, I just add a few rocks and plants, then fill it with water.

----------


## milky85

the set up i went for is prob around a 60% land and 40%, same as heather, just gives them that option to do it all  :Smile: . as well as a main land area, i have rocks and bog wood running along the back of the tank, for added fun and texture for the toads, letting them swim under it, climb etc.

my water depth is prob about 3 to 3 1/2 inches and they seem very happy, with this

----------


## CRZ

I have a 75 gallon tank that I divided to 50% land 50% water that is 6 inches deep. For the land I used synthetic grass as it's easy to clean and my wife is not allergic to it like she is with moss, coconut husks. I have 2 FBT now till I get more. One FBT is always in the water the other is mostly on land, Their preference I guess.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> I have a 75 gallon tank that I divided to 50% land 50% water that is 6 inches deep. For the land I used synthetic grass as it's easy to clean and my wife is not allergic to it like she is with moss, coconut husks. I have 2 FBT now till I get more. One FBT is always in the water the other is mostly on land, Their preference I guess.


start your own thread and give us the lowdown on this setup if you will. i, and i'm sure others, would be very interested in the build log/planning on this great looking abode.

----------


## missfrogger

my first set up was about 75l/25w and the water area was about 4 - 6 inches deep (there's a picture in my previous posts) but my fbt spent 80% of his time in there so my next set up is gonna be 50l/50w and i'm thinking 2 inches deep.

crz - that is an awesome tank!

----------

